
Tick's tales: Multiplatform game written in Clojure - dorfsmay
http://www.tickstales.com/dev-blog/
======
dorfsmay
Turned into a really interesting thread on /r/clojure with participation from
the author:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/4mbqlj/ticks_tales...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/4mbqlj/ticks_tales_multiplatform_game_written_in_clojure/)

------
brudgers
The video is informative:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lql2yFXzKUs&feature=player_e...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lql2yFXzKUs&feature=player_embedded)

